# You are my everything, the very air that I breathe



## im2hot4ya2

sorry asking so many ?'s but I really want to surprise him with this letter.


----------



## Marc1

im2hot4ya2 said:
			
		

> sorry asking so many ?'s but I really want to surprise him with this letter.


You don't, that is a sure way to lose a boyfriend.

Am I missing something? Isn't he supposed to say that to you????

OK OK, here we go, "tu eres .....aaaarg I can't I can't! it is tooo.... cursi....


----------



## Chaucer

Marc1 said:
			
		

> You don't, that is a sure way to lose a boyfriend.
> 
> Am I missing something? Isn't he supposed to say that to you????
> 
> OK OK, here we go, "tu eres .....aaaarg I can't I can't! it is tooo.... cursi....



To the Spanish definition of

_cursi_ . FAM. Pretentious, showy: _un piso muy cursi_, a very pretentious flat. / Affected (amanerado). / Genteel (exageradamente refinado). / Pretentious (presumido). // Snobbish.
— M. y f. Affected person (amanerado). // Genteel person (exageradamente refinado). // Pretentious person (presumido). // Snob.

is *corny* a possibility? If not, what would be the comparable in Spanish .


----------



## Drake

The translation would be:
Tú lo eres todo para mí, eres como el aire que respiro.
Notice there is no possible exact translation for the second part of the sentence (the very air that I breathe). What I've wrote is "you are like the air I breathe". You can also say "eres el aire que respiro" = "you are the air I breathe".

And the second subject of the post: CURSI.

Wow! it’s quite difficult to translate, even to give a definition in Spanish. I’ll try to explain…
Imagine something that is so sweet that is disgusting. Well, this sentence so lovely that is redundant.
I’d say that girls like this kind of sentences, but a boy… well you never know.

And just to end... if you want the sentece to be even more "cursi", you can write: 
"Amor lo eres todo para mí, vital como el aire que respiro. Sin tí me ahogaría en mi tristeza y soledad."
Oh my God! I can't belive I've wrote that   I'm ashamed.

Bye!


----------



## Chaucer

Lay off the girl. What's "cursi" is your cutesy ridiculing of her. Intentional. Mean.


----------



## pinkpanter

I think that for something that is so sweet that you don't like it, you can say "empalogoso" like treacly but please Marc1 and Drake, you boys also say very corny things sometimes!


----------



## zebedee

Marc1 and Drake, the girl asked for help to translate her sentence, not to be judged or ridiculed.


----------



## im2hot4ya2

thank you so much to everyone for their answers back.

2 the guys, while you may think I shouldn't say it because it's corny; my boyfriend happens to like it when I write poetry or love letters to him. It helps him see what i'm feeling as i'm better with writing the wordz than explaining them to him by mouth. 

Thank you Drake for the translation.

Chaucer, pinkpanter, and Zebedee thank you for defending me.


----------



## araceli

Hi people:
This subject remembers me a Belén's post, on the forum Prtuguese-English.
It's about a poetry by Fernando Pessoa, and saids:

Todas las cartas de amor son
Ridículas,
No serían cartas de amor si no fuesen
Ridículas.
También escribí en un tiempo cartas de amor,
Como las otras,
Ridículas..
Las cartas de amor, si hay amor,
Tienen que ser
Ridículas.
Pero, al fin de cuentas
Sólo las criaturas que nunca escribieron
Cartas de amor
Son las que son
Ridículas.
.....................
Aquí tomo la palabra "ridícula" en el sentido de "cursi".
Me parece que va como anillo al dedo con respecto al tema que están tratando.
Chau

Please, correct all my mistakes, thank you very much


----------



## pinkpanter

Sí Araceli, muy apropiado


----------



## im2hot4ya2

arceli could you please translate that into english for me. I understood some of it but my spanish isn't really good enough to understand it fully.


----------



## Tormenta

Chaucer said:
			
		

> To the Spanish definition of
> 
> _cursi_ . FAM. Pretentious, showy: _un piso muy cursi_, a very pretentious flat. / Affected (amanerado). / Genteel (exageradamente refinado). / Pretentious (presumido). // Snobbish.
> — M. y f. Affected person (amanerado). // Genteel person (exageradamente refinado). // Pretentious person (presumido). // Snob.
> 
> is *corny* a possibility? If not, what would be the comparable in Spanish .




I guess corny, tacky, snobbish, pretentious, etc. depending on the context

cursi.
	(Etim. disc.).
	1. adj. Se dice de un artista o de un escritor, o de sus obras, cuando en vano pretenden mostrar refinamiento expresivo o sentimientos elevados.
	2. adj. coloq. Dicho de una persona: Que presume de fina y elegante sin serlo. U. t. c. s.
	3. adj. coloq. Dicho de una cosa: Que, con apariencia de elegancia o riqueza, es ridícula y de mal gusto.


Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## Tormenta

Drake said:
			
		

> The translation would be:
> Tú lo eres todo para mí, eres como el aire que respiro.
> Notice there is no possible exact translation for the second part of the sentence (the very air that I breathe). What I've wrote is "you are like the air I breathe". You can also say "eres el aire que respiro" = "you are the air I breathe".
> 
> And the second subject of the post: CURSI.
> 
> Wow! it’s quite difficult to translate, even to give a definition in Spanish. I’ll try to explain…
> *Imagine something that is so sweet that is disgusting. Well, this sentence so lovely that is redundant.*
> 
> 
> Bye!



I guess it would be like topping your ice cream with some honey and sugar


----------



## Tormenta

Drake said:
			
		

> The translation would be:
> Tú lo eres todo para mí, eres como el aire que respiro.
> Notice there is no possible exact translation for the second part of the sentence (the very air that I breathe). What I've wrote is "you are like the air I breathe". You can also say "eres el aire que respiro" = "you are the air I breathe".
> 
> And the second subject of the post: CURSI.
> 
> Wow! it’s quite difficult to translate, even to give a definition in Spanish. I’ll try to explain…
> Imagine something that is so sweet that is disgusting. Well, this sentence so lovely that is redundant.
> *I’d say that girls like this kind of sentences*, but a boy… well you never know.
> 
> 
> 
> Bye!



Who says that???


----------



## Drake

Chaucer said:
			
		

> Lay off the girl. What's "cursi" is your cutesy ridiculing of her. Intentional. Mean.





			
				pinkpanter said:
			
		

> I think that for something that is so sweet that you don't like it, you can say "empalogoso" like treacly but please Marc1 and Drake, you boys also say very corny things sometimes!





			
				zebedee said:
			
		

> Marc1 and Drake, the girl asked for help to translate her sentence, not to be judged or ridiculed.



Hey hey hey!!
I didn't judged anyone!! 
I've just translated the sentece, tried to explain what "cursi" is and well... I give my opinion about the "cursi vs. lovely" subject. Nothing else.
What is more I've written a sentence even more "cursi" (or more lovely and sensitive depending on your point of view).
So I think I didn't make any harm.



			
				Chaucer said:
			
		

> Thank you Drake for the translation.


You're welcome!

Bye!


----------



## araceli

im2hot4ya2 said:
			
		

> arceli could you please translate that into english for me. I understood some of it but my spanish isn't really good enough to understand it fully.



Yes, in a while, I'm eating now.
My English is too poor but I'll have to try in doing the translation.
See yo later


----------



## araceli

araceli said:
			
		

> Yes, in a while, I'm eating now.
> My English is too poor but I'll have to try in doing the translation.
> See yo later



Well...I take air and...


ALL LOVE LETTERS ARE  by Fernando Pessoa

All love letters are
Ridicules
They wouldn't be love letters if they aren't
Ridicules
Also I wrote, by the time, love letters
As the other ones
Ridicules
But, anyhow
Only the creatures that never wrote
Love letters
They are that they are
Ridicules
...............................
(Excuse me, but I think that this translation is a bit... a ridiculous one).  

Helppppp! I need somebody could correct my mistakes, thank you


----------



## pinkpanter

araceli said:
			
		

> Ridicules



Adjectives are always singular in form in English


----------



## araceli

Hola:
Tenía la duda y busqué en el diccionario ridículo como sustantivo: ridicule.
Claro, ahora me doy cuenta que es el adjetivo de las cartas de amor o sea:
ridiculous, no?
Y cómo se pone entonces: ridiculous ones?
Gracias


----------



## pinkpanter

yes, *ridiculous* would be perfect


----------



## araceli

Gracias de nuevo.
Pobre Pessoa! se debe estar revolviendo en la tumba por la mala tradución, él que sabía tanto inglés...


----------



## belén

araceli said:
			
		

> Gracias de nuevo.
> Pobre Pessoa! se debe estar revolviendo en la tumba por la mala tradución, él que sabía tanto inglés...




Bueno Araceli, esto es como las cartas de amor...la intención es lo que cuenta


----------



## araceli

Síii, pero...
Esto más que un foro de idiomas parece la tertulia en un café, je.


----------



## Marc1

Tormenta said:
			
		

> I guess corny, tacky, snobbish, pretentious, etc. depending on the context
> 
> cursi.
> (Etim. disc.).
> 1. adj. Se dice de un artista o de un escritor, o de sus obras, cuando en vano pretenden mostrar refinamiento expresivo o sentimientos elevados.
> 2. adj. coloq. Dicho de una persona: Que presume de fina y elegante sin serlo. U. t. c. s.
> 3. adj. coloq. Dicho de una cosa: Que, con apariencia de elegancia o riqueza, es ridícula y de mal gusto.
> 
> 
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados




Que raro, nadie dio con la verdadera traducción de *cursi*.

Cursi en mi opinión se traduce kitsch (o kitch), y es un término muy común en alemán aunque se usa bastante en inglés tambien

Aca va una guía, que por cierto no pretende ser exasutiva, del mundo de las cosas cursi.      http://www.worldofkitsch.com/about/definition.html

"Esta epístola te mando, 
con un blanca paloma
perfumada con el aroma 
y el viento de mi pasión, 
y espero que llege a tu mansión 
y entre por la ventana
antes que sea mañana
y venga un ciclón Borom 
bom bom"  
         Autor: Marco en un rapto de cursilería aguda.


----------



## araceli

Muy bueno lo suyo.
Una pequeña corrección:    exhaustiva


----------



## im2hot4ya2

thanks everyone. My boyfriend loved the surprise letter.


----------



## araceli

Oh! That's good!
Cheers


----------



## Marc1

araceli said:
			
		

> Muy bueno lo suyo.
> Una pequeña corrección:    exhaustiva



Claro.. es que estaba exhausto y se me piantó la "h"    

Te gustó mi poesía cursi? 
Aca va otra pero no es de mi autoría...

A la sombra de un arbol sin hojas,
y a la luz de un farol apagado,
un ciego leía un diario sin letras.
Un sordo escuchaba lo que un mudo decía,
y un paralítico corria,
era de noche y llovía,
y el sol rajaba las piedras.

El mundo al revés, 
quinto grado, autor anónimo.

I ca'n beleive I just wrote that


----------



## belén

Marc1 said:
			
		

> Que raro, nadie dio con la verdadera traducción de *cursi*.
> 
> Cursi en mi opinión se traduce kitsch (o kitch), y es un término muy común en alemán aunque se usa bastante en inglés tambien
> 
> Aca va una guía, que por cierto no pretende ser exasutiva, del mundo de las cosas cursi.      http://www.worldofkitsch.com/about/definition.html




Este tema de "cursi" puede ser infinito.

Para mi, a pesar de que son primos hermanos, no es lo mismo algo "cursi" que algo "kitch"

Una niña de 6 años a la que su madre viste con un vestido de volantes rosa pálido y le pone un lacito en la cabeza del tamaño de un melocotón para que vaya a jugar con sus amigas es CURSI...no kitch.

Una discoteca decorada con elementos de los años 60 y una imagen del Sagrado Corazón de Jesús pintado en el techo en tonos amarillos y verdes es KITCH...no cursi.


----------



## Marc1

> es CURSI...no kitch.



Bueno, pero que novedad! 
(La pobre niña es un mal ejemplo porque ella no tiene la culpa del mal gusto de la madre). La madre puede ser cursi en español y es kitsch en inglés. No tengo ninguna duda.Claro que no es cursi en Inglés, porque es kitsch. 

Aunque un debate sobre lo que es cursi o no, puede en si mismo constituir un tema cursi ... hehe 

Otro poema cursi:
Te Amo, Amor.
Tsef Thaed

¡Oh! eres tú amor, ciego, loco,
tú que me impulsas y llamas,
y a veces me tientas un poco,
quiero saber, acaso ¿Me amas?

A diario pienso en tu velo
indago en mis sentimientos,
al encontrarte, te guardo con celo,
o te grito a los cuatro vientos.

Pero, ¿Acaso tú me amas amor?
Nunca me dejes, nunca me mates,
yo se que tu conoces mi fervor,
¡Oh amor! ¡Jamás me abandones!

A ti te lo pido, te lo imploro,
contigo todo es mucho más bello,
contigo, el mundo deja de ser oro,
te amo si me enredas en tu cabello.

Por favor, ámame sólo a mi amor,
cúbreme, enciérrame con tu cuerpo,
obliga a mi corazón a añorar tu calor,
destruye y acaba con mi temor.

Bésame, desgárrame, no me liberes,
soy tu fiel esclavo, tu amante
ámame amor, no me tires,
mejor dejemos de ser dos seres

I como si esto fuera poco, aca va ...... rrrrrrrr (redoble de tambores)

The King of Kitsch
 (Poem for a Small Press Editor written in his favorite style)

He writes me a note:  Thanks, but I can't use this.

Will try to send him a poem he can use

like all the other poems in his zine

fuel-injected—flashy kitschmobiles—

all sputtering through the same stale smog—

lacking oxygen



I am caught in rush-hour traffic.

Nothing to do but write a poem about it—

pile it high with words we can all use—

farmhouse, desert, flower,

fresh spring gurgling

white seagull screaming blue

sky—goodbye—sky

silent churchyard in twilight haze,

no poets I know

sit here beneath the

soundless bell—

all stuck in traffic

waiting for god

don't look at him

mad king of the avenue

dodging through 4

lanes of traffic

will work for food

ozone pours up his nose

burns his lungs

give him a buck

done my duty

motion him back

give him this poem.



In the rearview

see him crumple it up

and throw it away.

He can't use this poem.

Eskimo Pie Girl


----------



## Tormenta

Marc1 said:
			
		

> Bueno, pero que novedad!
> (La pobre niña es un mal ejemplo porque ella no tiene la culpa del mal gusto de la madre). La madre puede ser cursi en español y es kitsch en inglés. No tengo ninguna duda.Claro que no es cursi en Inglés, porque es kitsch.
> 
> Aunque un debate sobre lo que es cursi o no, puede en si mismo constituir un tema cursi ... hehe
> 
> Otro poema cursi:
> Te Amo, Amor.
> Tsef Thaed
> 
> ¡Oh! eres tú amor, ciego, loco,
> tú que me impulsas y llamas,
> y a veces me tientas un poco,
> quiero saber, acaso ¿Me amas?
> 
> A diario pienso en tu velo
> indago en mis sentimientos,
> al encontrarte, te guardo con celo,
> o te grito a los cuatro vientos.
> 
> Pero, ¿Acaso tú me amas amor?
> Nunca me dejes, nunca me mates,
> yo se que tu conoces mi fervor,
> ¡Oh amor! ¡Jamás me abandones!
> 
> A ti te lo pido, te lo imploro,
> contigo todo es mucho más bello,
> contigo, el mundo deja de ser oro,
> te amo si me enredas en tu cabello.
> 
> Por favor, ámame sólo a mi amor,
> cúbreme, enciérrame con tu cuerpo,
> obliga a mi corazón a añorar tu calor,
> destruye y acaba con mi temor.
> 
> Bésame, desgárrame, no me liberes,
> soy tu fiel esclavo, tu amante
> ámame amor, no me tires,
> mejor dejemos de ser dos seres
> 
> I como si esto fuera poco, aca va ...... rrrrrrrr (redoble de tambores)
> 
> The King of Kitsch
> (Poem for a Small Press Editor written in his favorite style)
> 
> He writes me a note:  Thanks, but I can't use this.
> 
> Will try to send him a poem he can use
> 
> like all the other poems in his zine
> 
> fuel-injected—flashy kitschmobiles—
> 
> all sputtering through the same stale smog—
> 
> lacking oxygen
> 
> 
> 
> I am caught in rush-hour traffic.
> 
> Nothing to do but write a poem about it—
> 
> pile it high with words we can all use—
> 
> farmhouse, desert, flower,
> 
> fresh spring gurgling
> 
> white seagull screaming blue
> 
> sky—goodbye—sky
> 
> silent churchyard in twilight haze,
> 
> no poets I know
> 
> sit here beneath the
> 
> soundless bell—
> 
> all stuck in traffic
> 
> waiting for god
> 
> don't look at him
> 
> mad king of the avenue
> 
> dodging through 4
> 
> lanes of traffic
> 
> will work for food
> 
> ozone pours up his nose
> 
> burns his lungs
> 
> give him a buck
> 
> done my duty
> 
> motion him back
> 
> give him this poem.
> 
> 
> 
> In the rearview
> 
> see him crumple it up
> 
> and throw it away.
> 
> He can't use this poem.
> 
> Eskimo Pie Girl





   Si fuésemos amigos te preguntaría: Qué bebiste hoy???? 

Marco, "I love you" y te quiero" tienen el mismo significado?

Mirá esto  http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=5143&highlight=quiero+love


----------



## Tormenta

Tormenta said:
			
		

> Si fuésemos amigos te preguntaría: Qué bebiste hoy????
> 
> *Marco, "I love you" y te quiero"* tienen el mismo significado?
> 
> Mirá esto  http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=5143&highlight=quiero+love




Me quedó mal   

Quise decir:

Marco, crees que "I love you"  y  "te quiero" tienen el mismo significado?


----------



## Leopold

> (La pobre niña es un mal ejemplo porque ella no tiene la culpa del mal gusto de la madre). La madre puede ser cursi en español y es kitsch en inglés. No tengo ninguna duda.Claro que no es cursi en Inglés, porque es kitsch.



La pobre niña es un buen ejemplo, la niña va vestida muy cursi, independientemente de su gusto o del de su madre. No digo que la niña SEA cursi. Ser cursi se refiere más al modo de ser extradulce tirando a idiota-ingenuo, pasteloso, etc. desde mi punto de vista se usa sobre todo cuando alguien *dice* algo que tiene esas características, o si se aplica a un objeto, cuando es ñoño. No sé si en inglés es kistch o no, pero desde luego en español no es lo mismo. Kistch se refiere a un GUSTO pasado de moda y se aplica sobre todo a objetos, más que a personas.

Por último querría pedir que no se confunda la poesía con la cursilería. Creo que son ámbitos bastante diferentes... ¿No?


----------



## pinkpanter

Im2hot4ya2, que bien que a tu novio le gustara la carta. Mucha suerte a los dos


----------



## Artrella

Che, córtenla con lo cursi!!!!  y Viva el amor !!!!!


----------



## im2hot4ya2

gracias pinkpanter


----------



## Marc1

Tormenta said:
			
		

> Si fuésemos amigos te preguntaría: Qué bebiste hoy????
> 
> Marco, "I love you" y te quiero" tienen el mismo significado?
> 
> Mirá esto  http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=5143&highlight=quiero+love



  Uups, che ... te mando un e-mail privado para que me escribas mas acerca de eso 

A ver... 
"I love you" = "te amo"  
Esta es la traduccion, sin lugar a dudas, a pesar que en algunos países es considerado afeminado y se evita, usando algo de tono mas macho, "te quiero" que quiere decir "I want you" ciertamente no tiene el mismo registro ni el mismo significado mal que nos pese a los argentinos.


----------



## Tormenta

Marc1 said:
			
		

> Uups, che ... te mando un e-mail privado para que me escribas mas acerca de eso
> 
> A ver...
> "I love you" = "te amo"
> Esta es la traduccion, sin lugar a dudas, a pesar que en algunos países es considerado afeminado y se evita, usando algo de tono mas macho, "te quiero" que quiere decir "I want you" ciertamente no tiene el mismo registro ni el mismo significado mal que* nos pese a los argentinos*.




Sos Argentino????


----------



## Marc1

Tormenta said:
			
		

> Sos Argentino????



En una remota etapa de mi vida, solia pensar que lo era, como consecuencia de un acto fallido de mis padres. Ni bien adquirí el uso de razón e independencia de acción, puse fin a ese estado de cosas, antes que el estado pusiera fin a mi existencia por lo que agradezco a Dios y lo siento mucho por los que he dejado atrás. 
En cuanto a mi ciudadanía, los primeros años solía decir que me operé de ella y se la tiré al gato.  
Hoy ya es tan solo una nebulosa en el pasado, un mal recuerdo, una pesadilla de mi niñez.


----------



## Tormenta

Marc1 said:
			
		

> En una remota etapa de mi vida, solia pensar que lo era, como consecuencia de un acto fallido de mis padres. Ni bien adquirí el uso de razón e independencia de acción, puse fin a ese estado de cosas, antes que el estado pusiera fin a mi existencia por lo que agradezco a Dios y lo siento mucho por los que he dejado atrás.
> En cuanto a mi ciudadanía, los primeros años solía decir que me operé de ella y se la tiré al gato.
> Hoy ya es tan solo una nebulosa en el pasado, un mal recuerdo, una pesadilla de mi niñez.




En ese caso, deberías decir:

"te quiero" que quiere decir "I want you" ciertamente no tiene el mismo registro ni el mismo significado mal que *les* pese a los argentinos.

En lugar de:

"te quiero" que quiere decir "I want you" ciertamente no tiene el mismo registro ni el mismo significado mal que *nos* pese a los argentinos.

El  " nos" me engañó por un momento.


----------



## Marc1

Bueno che....te me vas a poner quisquillosa tan pronto?  
No me duran nada las chicas  


Ahí está lo que fue: la terca espada 
del sajón y su métrica de hierro, 
los mares y las islas del destierro 
del hijo de Laertes, la dorada 
luna del persa y los sin fin jardines 
de la filosofía y de la historia, 
el oro sepulcral de la memoria 
y en la sombra el olor de los jazmines. 
Y nada de eso importa. El resignado 
ejercicio del verso no te salva 
ni las aguas del sueño ni la estrella 
que en la arrasada noche olvida el alba. 
Una sola mujer es tu cuidado, 
igual a las demás, pero que es ella. 

Jorge Luis Borges - Poemas del alma


----------



## Tormenta

Marc1 said:
			
		

> Bueno che....te me vas a poner quisquillosa tan pronto?
> *No me duran nada las chicas *




Por qué será?


----------



## mjscott

In the song, Adoro, it says (and I don't know who wrote the song--just that it's a classic)

Porque tu eres mi existencia, mi sentir;
Eres mi luna, mi sol,
Eres mi noche de amor.


----------



## Tormenta

Marc1 said:
			
		

> Bueno che....te me vas a poner quisquillosa tan pronto?
> No me duran nada las chicas
> 
> 
> Ahí está lo que fue: la terca espada
> del sajón y su métrica de hierro,
> los mares y las islas del destierro
> del hijo de Laertes, la dorada
> luna del persa y los sin fin jardines
> de la filosofía y de la historia,
> el oro sepulcral de la memoria
> y en la sombra el olor de los jazmines.
> Y nada de eso importa. El resignado
> ejercicio del verso no te salva
> ni las aguas del sueño ni la estrella
> que en la arrasada noche olvida el alba.
> Una sola mujer es tu cuidado,
> igual a las demás, pero que es ella.
> 
> Jorge Luis Borges - Poemas del alma




Muchas gracias


----------

